
With Skype down what is your alternative? - IlPeach
I&#x27;m using a number of different IM clients... but none is close to Skype in terms of reach, hangout probably being the closest one.
Do you have a preferred one?
======
mtokunaga
I would say Hangout is about the best and easiest for us and with external
global people we work with and seems closest to Skype in terms of features. We
like the desktop sharing and integrates fairly well with both iOS and
Androids, can SMS and the most powerful feature to me is to call a user on
their phone and add in.

------
mknits
I use [https://appear.in](https://appear.in) \- based on WebRTC.

------
jhildings
For text or voice? For voice Mumble is far much better and stable

------
BorisMelnik
for video I've been using private [http://www.blab.im](http://www.blab.im)

for text mainly just Facebook messenger (sorry)

------
tuyguntn
for text messages: Telegram Messenger

for audio messages: Telegram Messenger

for (near) real-time audio/video: Hangouts

------
ravengold
Have you tried Viber?

------
ekianjo
Have you tried Tox ?

~~~
arunc
We've been using qTox for quite sometime. Pretty stable for an alpha release.
The only feature lacking is the non-persistent groups and group chats.

